# Ted Nugent to Piers Morgan : Leave gun owners alone!



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

right on leave us the hell alone.


----------



## philwhite (Oct 21, 2012)

Reminds me of this. http://saveuschuckwoolery.com/

Nuge hit this one on the head.


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

MUST SEE!!!!! thank God for unc ted!!!

if he runs for office????


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

gota love uncle ted.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Camp Creeker (Nov 11, 2012)

Why doesn't Piers go back home. Maybe kick his ass back home and leave us alone. But I think they shipped him over here for a reason. They hate his a&;(!k more then we do.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

If there is something about America he don't like he should take his fish and chips, tea sippin' $$$ back across the big pond and stay there!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love it! Get em Ted, get em bro. 

Piers is a prime example of a perfect liberal butt hole.

Someone needs to get him out somewhere [if they can get around all his body guards] and stomp a mud hole in him.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

That was flipping excellent.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I still want to know why a British (not american)guy can get off tell us whats right and wrong about this county....hell.mght as well let illegal start voting too


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

He has dual citizenship, from my understanding anyway.

But I still think he has no right to tell us what to do here.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I have to hand it to Nugent. He's awfully kind to the likes of Piers Morgan.

People like Morgan need to learn to leave other folks alone or get some guns of their own.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

That made my morning!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

MGF said:


> I have to hand it to Nugent. He's awfully kind to the likes of Piers Morgan.
> 
> *People like Morgan need to learn to leave other folks alone *or get some guns of their own.


Ah yes, but that would go against his belittling nature now wouldn't it? Piers is a born critic that's not happy unless he's not putting down someone or something.


Hey Piers.......................:set1_punch:


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

right on everyone morgan needs to take his a?? back to his home & bother the queen ! go get him ted . we kicked their butts out of our country many years ago for trying to rule us , looks like we might have to do it again in his case!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Uncle Ted gets it right again!!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

It's no secret I am not a huge fan of Ted's methods, but when I watched that the other day I had to admit he did a pretty good job. Pierce tries to "make a point" and then cut the other person off so they can't reply, it's his style. But Nugent did a pretty decent job of not letting Morgan shut him off.


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

Go Ted NUGE! wow, that was much needed.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Get him Ted!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

And that 1 min 7 second video is why Ted has my vote of support despite all the negatives that come with him!


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> He has dual citizenship, from my understanding anyway.
> 
> But I still think he has no right to tell us what to do here.


P Morgan has applied for citizenship but has not attained it yet. He does have a right to express an opinion and everyone else has the right to evaluate that opinion and that is exactly what Ted has done. Morgan is indeed standing on the graves of the slaughtered just to get attention and it is working. Many who have never heard of Piers Morgan before now have been exposed to him. There is no such thing as bad publicity.

Doug


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*


dougedwards said:



P Morgan has applied for citizenship but has not attained it yet. He does have a right to express an opinion

Click to expand...

*


dougedwards said:


> and everyone else has the right to evaluate that opinion and that is exactly what Ted has done. Morgan is indeed standing on the graves of the slaughtered just to get attention and it is working. Many who have never heard of Piers Morgan before now have been exposed to him. There is no such thing as bad publicity.
> 
> Doug



If that is in fact true, then he has no business trying to change anything in our constitution, nor starting a campaign trying to do so. 

I don't take so well to out sider's trying to infringe upon my rights and way of life. Some may be okay with it, but I'm not, and I have no problem expressing my AMERICAN opinions. 

Piers Morgan can carry his sorry butt back to England as far as I'm concerned. He has no rights here. All he wants to do is come over here, make the big money, then try to push his liberal ways upon us.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Ted got it right, there. P Morgan is the perfect posterboy to stand up for things that make no sense at all to common sense people. I have tuned into his program a couple times and just can't keep watching that bafoon for more than a minute. I would certainly help pay for his one way ticket home.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm NO fan of Ted, but that was AWSOME!!! He spoke well, delivered the message and didn't sound like a moron. I like it a lot!!! Go TED.:thumbs_up


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish I could be in uncle teds inner circle of friends and hang out with him. Maybe we will get lucky and laws will be passed and a civil war breaks out and I will get to be on uncle teds side in battle.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

If you watch the video and pay close attention to what Piers is saying, he states "AR15's like this one were used in the last 5 mass shootings including Sandy Hook" Interesting how they lie to push their anit gun agenda.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

"residivism"? Man I don't know what that means, but having met Ted on a couple occasions - I LOVE THAT MAN'S CHARACTER and his ability to CALL A SKUNK WHAT IT IS!!! 

Great interview - poignient (sp?) and pointedly truthful!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

In this age of politically correct don't ruffle any feathers it is wonderful to have a few people who can still get it done like uncle ted. This year I shot my best group ever with my dads ar15 at the range and watched him take my little girl deer hunting with it. I am just a teacher and a husband and make no attempts to help the cause so it is nice that there is a uncle ted making up for what I am not doing.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Padgett said:


> I wish I could be in uncle teds inner circle of friends and hang out with him. Maybe we will get lucky and laws will be passed and a civil war breaks out and I will get to be on uncle teds side in battle.


You have a strange definition of lucky.


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

How many times does "laws don't affect people who don't follow them." have to said? The British should have locked Morgan up over the phone hacking scandal he was involved in. And freedom of speech refers to the government not being able to censor you, not individuals i.e. libel and slander. Morgan does not have the right to run his mouth, he just has a platform to do it from. Morgan is an arrogant piece of $h*t that the British wouldn't take back for love or money. Yeah, I freakin hate that guy.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

We don't want him back, we were just glad when he dragged his sorry butt across the pond to you guys!!

Kev


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Nobody can say it like Ted can. Nice to know there is someone who feels like i do and can do my talking for me.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Claydoh said:


> How many times does "laws don't affect people who don't follow them." have to said? The British should have locked Morgan up over the phone hacking scandal he was involved in. And freedom of speech refers to the government not being able to censor you, not individuals i.e. libel and slander. Morgan does not have the right to run his mouth, he just has a platform to do it from. Morgan is an arrogant piece of $h*t that the British wouldn't take back for love or money. Yeah, I freakin hate that guy.


What needs to happen is someone needs to punch that jackwagon in the face so hard it breaks his jaw. Having it wired shut sure would be nice....


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Well said Ted! It is interesting the obsession the Liberals have with gun violence (perpetrated on purpose), when there are other causes of death that accidently kill and injure more folks (autos, doctors and drugs, diseases, jets, etc...).


----------



## Ravhunter (Jan 6, 2012)

Piers needs to go back to England. Right on Uncle Ted.


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

I absolutely love it. That is all that guy runs on his show for ratings. ted nugent is just telling him like it is.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

MightyElkHntr said:


> "residivism"? Man I don't know what that means, but having met Ted on a couple occasions - I LOVE THAT MAN'S CHARACTER and his ability to CALL A SKUNK WHAT IT IS!!!
> 
> Great interview - poignient (sp?) and pointedly truthful!


Recidivism... the act of a person repeating an undesirable behavior after they have either experienced negative consequences of that behavior, or have been treated or trained to extinguish that behavior. It is also used to refer to the percentage of former prisoners who are rearrested.

We have this a lot here in Michigan, thanks to Detroit, Flint, Saginaw, Benton Harbor......how do I know this.... because I see these same THUGS coming back to prison after being released all the time.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought the interview was a little weak. Ted really didnt say anything other than what's been said hundreds of times by other people. I really dont think it was a win for us gun owners other than getting some national attention for the pro-gun opinion. Bottom line, Piers is a moron and no one is going to change his opinion....he thinks he knows everything, ain't gonna change.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Ted !!


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

orarcher said:


> Thanks Ted !!


x2, yes sir


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

huntin_addict said:


> What needs to happen is someone needs to punch that jackwagon in the face so hard it breaks his jaw. Having it wired shut sure would be nice....


I REALLY like the way you think. I can assure you if more people thought this way, and then acted on their thoughts, this world would actually be a better place. To many people getting in everyone elses business these days. Wasn't like this back in the day when people thought they might get smacked. Now days if you smack some stupid jackwagon to teach him a lesson, you will get locked up for a cool off period, then have to deal with a record. Man have we come a long way and turned this country into a better place...


----------



## tcomega (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you kidding me? 42 posts and everybody agrees on the same thing. This is awsome way to go Uncle Ted. You the man.


----------



## giggsy (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know guys. Piers may have changed my mind. I mean come on, he had a CNN/TIME poll and everything showing that we are now the minority on this issue. I'm sure that this is an honest poll with no bias :smile:. This guy is such a turd.
Cheers
Giggsy


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Get em Ted


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Uncle Ted for president!!!!!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

His arse needs to leave our great nation and never show his ugly mug again.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

That made my morning so far. Way to go Uncle Ted!!!


----------



## MM1017 (Nov 6, 2008)

Great job Ted!


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

Something stinks. Why would he even let Ted on his show,knowing what Ted would say?


----------



## woodyogau73 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job Uncle Ted! Knowledge of the subject and common sense go a long way! Keep up the good work and thanks much.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Way to go Uncle Ted!!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I like the first Piers/Nugent interview from 2011 better...:wink:.


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

He is basically an illegal immagrant. He has a right to his opinion , 
However he does NOT have the right to earn money in this country. 
He is taking a lot of $ of an Americans hands. You can not go to England and work while you wait for your citizenship to come thru.
It is also highly illeagl to hire a non resident citizen without a green card ! Where are the taxes being paid ?
There was a fairly large ta do about having him booted out of the contry no so long ago.

Again a perfect example of how the media is being used to divide Americas. We don't need gun control , we need media control , truth in the news , not sensationalized news , oh wait that's " freedom of speech "'

Edit: apon a quick google , seems he has been granted an open visa and now can legally be employed full time , however he is still 
A nasty little prick


----------



## Bowtechhntr22 (Sep 17, 2012)

I recently got the privilege of listening to uncle teds philosophy at a pro gun rally. Man can he be a bit extreme at times, but if you actually listen to what he has to say you will see that he is a true red blooded patriot. Ted has definitely made some mistakes, but who hasn't? Uncle Ted is one person that you can count on to be there to stand up and speak up for our rights as law abiding gun owners and sportsman, if only a fraction of us would stand with him and make our rights and beliefs publicly known I believe the antis and liberals would have no choice but to step back and think long and hard about wether they want to open this particular can of worms or not.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Kiss my Glock after my butt liberals.


----------



## killer711 (Feb 10, 2011)

:set1_applaud:


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

Piers Morgan is a loud mouth, arrogant, foreign, little B*•^*H!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I will definately vote for uncle ted for president!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chase&me (Jan 22, 2012)

Love him or hate him Ted is AWSOME for gun owners and sportsmen. I stand by Ted 100%, its nice to see someone that has the some notoriety stand up to those who want to take advantage of any situation they can to better there own agenda.


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

This just made me happy. Nobody will disagree that good ol Uncle Ted is a little (maybe more than a little) out there, BUT he is a voice for the masses that are either to afraid to say what they feel or dont have the publicity to make themselves heard. All in all, go get em Ted! Keep telling it like it is and keep ruffling those feathers!


----------



## RockGuitarzan (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, an awesome PSYCHOPATH


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

Could NOT have said it better Uncle Ted... _"perfect posterboy for things that make no sense to common sense people!"_ :wink:


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Ted's great. Very common sense spoken.


----------

